# Black Piranha??



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I bought a 4" black piranha, however, i'm not sure it is a "black piranha" because it's tail is so much smaller, it's like a mini tail, i mean it's really really small, otherwise it looks like the black piranha pics i seen, anyone know about this small tail business?? let me know......thanks!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have posted a reply in your other thread.

(PS - No need to have the same 2 posts in one forum)

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Topic closed because of duplicate thread.


----------

